# COMPETITIVE BODYBUILDING - POWERLIFTING - ATHLETICS & SPORTS > BOXING / FIGHTING / WRESTLING >  Tim Sylvia Pulls No Punches

## nyckid

At UFC 77 former two time UFC heavyweight champion Tim Sylvia will make his return to the octagon against undefeated Contender Brandon The Truth Vera. In this must read exclusive a confident Timmy pulls no punches: predicting the round he will knock out Vera in, why Pride fighters are overrated, and why he thinks UFC fighters are under paid. All this and much more

http://fightbeat.com/article_detail.php?AT=517

----------


## J-Dogg

Decent interview, for some reason never liked the guy but he seemed more likable after reading his interview.

----------


## Logan13

> Decent interview, for some reason never liked the guy but he seemed more likable after reading his interview.


I have hung around Tim quite a bit. At first I did not like him, but since I have got to know him, he is a genuine guy. He will be a great guy when he gets me my "good" tickets to a UFC event..........

----------


## fdrx7man

i still think tims an arse.. ive been nothing but nice to the guy when i see him out and its always like ohh hi and why the f u talking to me.. just cocky really.. maybe if ya know him more its possible but if ya first meet him hes arrogant and thinks his shi* dont stink

JMO tho maybe he has changed some i seen him after this fight and he seemed cooler but still.. one time nice vs 20 not so nice dont make me change my mind just yet!

----------

